# horribble smell from tank



## princesuhaib (Apr 1, 2009)

Fish tank reeks, Smells like fish..lol It Started yesterday..What should I do?


----------



## princesuhaib (Apr 1, 2009)

I just called my local fish store and he was telling me it is just die off from the live rock I bought week ago, and told me to get a sock and put bunch of carbon in it. and It will take the smell away? How true is this? and what negative effect will this have on my tank?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

its possible its from the die off but running carbon will just remove inorganics. i suggest testing for everything you can, do a water change( but mix 24 hours in advance ) and then test again. it prob. wouldnt hurt to run carbon and phosban reactors.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

My tank smelled horrible the first week or so. Its normal, especially if you get uncured rock.

Don't do anything to it. I have never done or recommended a WC during a cycle, because the tank needs to stabalize on its own (IMO). My ammonia levels were about 10ppm, which is a cause for smell. You may want to check out your parameters.


----------



## parakeeto225 (Apr 2, 2009)

MinE stinked too, but I found out I needed to do more water changes often.( I used to do 25% per week now I do 50%) My cory's(dalmation twins) and my betta(kokobe) are doinq fine!


----------



## princesuhaib (Apr 1, 2009)

hey parakeeto, my tank is salt water lol... Cody and onefish2fish.. you both are giving me great advice and thank you, but one is saying one thing the other is saying something else, contradicting one another, now i think im still stuck without a good solution.. lol


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

Do you have inhabitants? If not, let it be for another week or so. Once the smell has gone away, then do a 10% water change. And do 10% water changes every week, or every other week. This is how I cycled and it worked fine. I added inhabitants about three weeks after I got my tank. it was a fairy wrasse and some hermit crabs. maybe add one fish every couple of months...


----------



## princesuhaib (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey The Smell is gone, it has been gone for past couple days, I think it was just the tank cycling or something!


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

I'd probably change about 10% of the water about now, and test your levels.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

princesuhaib said:


> hey parakeeto, my tank is salt water lol... Cody and onefish2fish.. you both are giving me great advice and thank you, but one is saying one thing the other is saying something else, contradicting one another, now i think im still stuck without a good solution.. lol


There are often different techniques used in this hobby, so it is not rare to find different answers, depending on the question asked. Some people even use different techniques at different times, depending on how lazy they are. ;-) For example, I still do not have the protein skimmer hooked up to my 180 and it has been running for a month. However, I normally run the skimmer from day one. Bottom line, both methods work fine.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i didnt know you were still in the cycling stages but yes, different things work for different people.


----------

